

Drowning in Data: sometimes it's cheaper to recompute - sp332
http://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/2010/07/drowning-in-data.html

======
wfjackson3
Nothing replaces the ability to use historical data to research something.
Acquired data is historical information and the cost to re-acquire it (which
is a falsity anyways) increases each time you throw it away.

It would be better to focus on forward looking data storage systems rather
than re-acquisition.

------
CWuestefeld
...meaning that sometimes, we're better off keeping the data properly
normalized.

Take _that_ , NoSQL guys! :)

------
moomba
His quote, "Storage is pretty cheap but data acquisition and computation are
even cheaper" seems a little out there. Data storage has gotten extremely
cheep over the past decade. Computation on the other hand only will get much
cheaper if it is considerably parallel.

------
aheilbut
This also means that compression for on-line files is enjoying a bit of a
renaissance.

